# New Stock January



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

As sharri Stated we have the God Mod already in stock.

We also have the following arriving next week. Infact they are all in customs so it could be this week 

Additional 100 Isticks, as the first 100 sold exceptionally fast

Aris RDA







Vertex Mod






Apollo Mod






Onslaught RDA






Kayfun 4






Doge Cloud Chasing RDA






SubTank






Atlantis Coils






CF Mod






New Ohm Testers from Infinite

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

Please be sure to look at our New Arrivals Page to see what has arrived on a daily basis.

http://vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

We also always stock adequate volumes, so we no need to worry about pre-orders with Vape King

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)

*DOGE
*
That is all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> *DOGE
> *
> That is all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 18203

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


>


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 18204



Bwahahaha love it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)

We could probably do this forever.... But this one i had to post!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> We could probably do this forever.... But this one i had to post!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18205



Yeah we could lol  Soon dearest DOGE is going to need his own thread on the forum

http://forums.low-key.us/index.php?/topic/1445-the-doge-and-shibe-thread/page__st__40

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VapeJedi (24/12/14)

Pricing on the kayfun v4 yet?


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

Around 420-450


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> *DOGE
> *
> That is all!


Its a monster atty. I actually can't run it with the airflow fully open.


----------



## Ollie (24/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Its a monster atty. I actually can't run it with the airflow fully open.



I can't wait to give it a go! I wanted one when I first saw it, was just waiting on a local vendor to bring it in... Wouldn't mind the Doge X either! *hint hint nudge nudge* 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Wow @Gizmo - that 180W mod is insane!
3 batteries - amazing
I wonde how long it will last if I use it on my Evod at 7W !

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Wow @Gizmo - that 180W mod is insane!
> 3 batteries - amazing
> I wonde how long it will last if I use it on my Evod at 7W !



7 weeks and 2 days  Just kidding.. It's a great mod and will report back on the battery life in the next couple of days. I vape between 20w and 30w.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> 7 weeks and 2 days  Just kidding.. It's a great mod and will report back on the battery life in the next couple of days. I vape between 20w and 30w.



Lol - we'll probably only hear from you in a week and a half
Awesome stuff


----------



## Gizmo (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol - we'll probably only hear from you in a week and a half
> Awesome stuff



Give me 3 days..  Have faith!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> 7 weeks and 2 days  Just kidding.. It's a great mod and will report back on the battery life in the next couple of days. I vape between 20w and 30w.



*with an atlantis on top


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> Give me 3 days..  Have faith!



Lol, what i meant was it will take a week and a half to run it flat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/12/14)

Silver said:


> Lol, what i meant was it will take a week and a half to run it flat


I told him that  guilty conscience much


----------



## Gees (26/12/14)

Will you guys be getting the iStick in colours, or only the black again? Wife is keen on the silver


----------



## Gizmo (29/12/14)

Vape mail baby

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/12/14)

Awesome @Gizmo! When will you be open again ready to ship?


----------



## Gizmo (29/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Gizmo! When will you be open again ready to ship?



For you Rob we can ship tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome @Gizmo! When will you be open again ready to ship?



On the 5th 


Or what Gizmo said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wesley (30/12/14)

Nice, so what's the pricing on the Subtank?


----------



## FinalGrifter (30/12/14)

I'll give my left kidney for it


----------



## Gizmo (30/12/14)

Okay been using this God Mod for a week now and I have to say its battery life is insane. Only swapped out the batteries once in a week, so around 4 days per a battery on 30w's heavy chain vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/14)

Gizmo said:


> Okay been using this God Mod for a week now and I have to say its battery life is insane. Only swapped out the batteries once in a week, so around 4 days per a battery on 30w's heavy chain vaping.



Just to clarify - you saying 4 days of heavy 30W vaping for a fresh set of *three batts*
Sounds like my kind of device


----------



## Gizmo (30/12/14)

Thats correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (5/1/15)

Full Stocked for January

New In stock!

Apollo Mod
Aris RDA
Doga RDA
Kayfun V4
Onslaught RDA
Vertex Mod
Coils Osiris Tank
Atlantis Coils
Aspire CF Mod
CLK1280 Pink & Silver
Subtank
God Mod
ESAM-T 1600MAH VV Battery

Reactions: Like 3


----------

